# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Medizinstudium in der Trkei

## Sait

Da mein DN fr einen sofortigen Start an einer deutschen Hochschule fr Humanmedizin nicht ausreicht, ich jedoch schnellstmglich anfangen mchte, fhle ich mich dazu gezwungen ins Ausland auszuweichen. 
Eine Mglichkeit wre die Trkei; seit neuem reicht eine Hochschulzugangsberechtigung aus, um sofort angenommen werden zu knnen - vorher war dies nicht der Fall, man musste ein internen Einstellungstest mit einer hohen Punktzahl bestehen. 

Meine Frage jedoch wre: Gibt es wohl die Mglichkeit, nach dem Physikum nach Deutschland wechseln zu knnen, auch wenn die Trkei (noch) kein EU-Mitglied ist? An wen muss ich mich wenden, um dies herauszufinden?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

An ein LPA, die knnen sagen ob da was anerkannt wird.

----------


## Sait

Egal welches Bundesland?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ich wrd vielleicht das Geburtsbundesland versuchen...

----------


## Sait

Also wrde theoretisch die Anerkennung eines Scheines ausreichen, um einen Quereinstieg ins hhere Fachsemester zu machen? Wie luft so etwas eigentlich ab? Auch ber Hochschulstart, oder entscheiden dass die Unis intern?

----------


## Lidan

Vielen Dank fuer die İnfo  :Grinnnss!:  
Dieses Jahr ist es mit diesem Test natuerlich zu spaet. 
Die Sache ist, dass ich naechstes Jahr sowohl am TMS als auch an diesem Test teilnehmen moechte. Hoffe nur, dass die Termine sich nicht ueberschneiden.

----------


## Lidan

Vielen Dank fuer die İnfo  :Grinnnss!:  
Dieses Jahr ist es mit diesem Test natuerlich zu spaet. 
Die Sache ist, dass ich naechstes Jahr sowohl am TMS als auch an diesem Test teilnehmen moechte. Hoffe nur, dass die Termine sich nicht ueberschneiden.

----------


## Kooka

Gerne doch  :Smilie: 

Die wirklich beliebten/guten Unis haben dieses Jahr ihre Termine genau an dem Tag vom TMS (Maramara niversitesi & Istanbul niversites). Aber es gibt noch so viele andere Unis, die diesen Test an spteren Terminen haben.

Die meisten Unis haben bis jetzt noch nicht ein mal ein Datum verffentlicht - es luft also alles relativ kurzfristig ab. Du solltest dich darauf einstellen so gegen Ende Mai und Anfang Juni in der Trkei dafr zu sein  :Smilie: 

Bei der Uni Auswahl solltest du dich an der Top 10 Liste der trkischen Unis halten; mit denen du auch im Ausland bessere Chancen auf Anerkennung.

Auerdem solltest du dich vorher auch der trkischen Staatsbrgerschaft entledigen (falls zu bis zum 18. Lebensjahr die deutsche *und*  trkische Staatsbrgerschaft hattest).

----------


## Kooka

Gerne doch  :Smilie: 

Die wirklich beliebten/guten Unis haben dieses Jahr ihre Termine genau an dem Tag vom TMS (Maramara niversitesi & Istanbul niversites). Aber es gibt noch so viele andere Unis, die diesen Test an spteren Terminen haben.

Die meisten Unis haben bis jetzt noch nicht ein mal ein Datum verffentlicht - es luft also alles relativ kurzfristig ab. Du solltest dich darauf einstellen so gegen Ende Mai und Anfang Juni in der Trkei dafr zu sein  :Smilie: 

Bei der Uni Auswahl solltest du dich an der Top 10 Liste der trkischen Unis halten; mit denen du auch im Ausland bessere Chancen auf Anerkennung.

Auerdem solltest du dich vorher auch der trkischen Staatsbrgerschaft entledigen (falls zu bis zum 18. Lebensjahr die deutsche *und*  trkische Staatsbrgerschaft hattest).

----------


## Lidan

Okay  :Grinnnss!: 
Kann man den Test bei einer wiederbewerbung wiederholen? Oder zaehlt das ergebnis wie beim tms fuer immer? 
Wann muessen alle unterlagen an der jeweiligen uni eingehen? ich bekomme die allg. hochschulreife erst ende Juni. 
Und meine letzte frage: kann man in der tuerkei auch zum sose beginnen ?

----------


## Kooka

Du kannst den Test so oft machen wie du willst. Aber leider wird er nur 1 Mal im Jahr angeboten und du darfst immer nur zum Wintersemester das Studium aufnehmen... 

Fr die Bewerbung musst du anfangs nur ein online Formular ausfllen, das auf den Websites der Unis zur Verfgung gestellt wird. Da musst du dann *vielleicht* mal deinen NC fr Abi angeben. Wenn du dein Abizeugnis erst spter bekommst, dann kannst du denen den Schnitt auch spter mitteilen (falls notwendig). Aber der NC ist meistens berhaupt von Bedeutung. Nur die Punkte, die du beim Test erzielst, zhlen. Falls mal 2 Kandidaten die gleich Punktzahl erzielen, dann gucken die sich halt deinen NC an und whlen dann den Kandidaten aus  :Smilie: 

Achja, bevor ich es noch vergesse: Es fallen Bewerbungsgebhren fr den Test an. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Summe zwischen 100 und 200 TL pro Uni (meist 100TL - bei kleineren Unis manchmal 200 TL, weil die wahrscheinlich nicht genug Leute zusammenkriegen ;) )

----------


## Lidan

Okay verstehe  :Smilie:  
Ich habe jetzt mal per Mail versucht Kontakt aufzunehmen bezglich der Termine fr das kommende Jahr, nur bezweifle ich, dass diese schon festgelegt worden sind ...  :Grinnnss!: 
Fr mich kommt in der Trkei nur Istanbul in Frage. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie viele Auslnder an einzelnen Universitten aufgenommen werden? Ich habe auf der Homepage der I etwas mit Kontenjan gelesen ,worunter 10 oder 5 stand. Ist das die Anzahl der Pltze fr Auslnder ?

----------


## Kooka

Ich denke nicht, dass die Termine fr nchstes Jahr feststehen ;) Manch Unis haben immer noch Schwierigkeiten die Termine fr dieses Jahr festzulegen!

Istanbul ist ein sehr sehr beliebtes Ziel ;) Es gibt an der Istanbul Uni ein englisches und trkisches Programm (Kontejan fr trkisches Programm ist etwas hher als das fr das englische Programm).
Dieses Jahr werden beispielsweise wie du schon gesagt hast nur 5 Bewerber fr jeweils beide Programme in Medizin genommen. 
Am Samstag findet die YS Prfung statt, es sind ca. 6000 Bewerber angemeldet! Da kannst du dir die Chance ausmalen...
Die Punkte der Bewerber die genommen wurden sind relativ hoch!

Aber das ist immer so eine Glckssache  :Smilie:  Also solltest du es definitiv probieren  :Smilie:

----------


## Lidan

Hab soeben eine kurze und knappe Antwort bekommen:
"Hayır belli değil, bu tarihi dikkate alarız. Teşekkrler" ... auf weitere Fragen ist die Person nicht eingegangen  :kotzen: 

Auf Deutsch: 
Nein es ist nicht fest, wir werden den 4. Mai bercksichtigen" ... In meiner Mail habe ich darauf hingewiesen, dass der TMS dieses Jahr und die YS Prfung am selben Tag statt finden und der nchste TMS termin voraussichtlich am 4. Mai 2013 ist.

Hast recht, unter die besten 5 von rund 6000 zu kommen ist echt eine hammer und teils unvorstellbare sache.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kooka

Du weit doch wie das mit der Brokratie in der Trkei ist  :peng: 
Hab auch gerade so eine unfreundliche und nicht wirklich hilfreiche Email von einer Uni bekommen. Warum bieten die einem dann berhaupt die Mglichkeit an, die zu kontaktieren, wenn die direkt so patzig werden?  :Gefllt mir nicht!: 

Das ist eine Glckssache  :Smilie:  Vielleicht hast du ja Glck und hast die richtigen Sachen gelernt. Wichtig ist, dass man nicht seine ganze Hoffnung auf eine Uni in der Trkei setzte, sondern nur als einen Plan B.

----------


## Lidan

Das frag ich mich manchmal auch  :bhh: 

Ja auf jeden Fall. Fr mich ist Trkei auch NUR Plan B. Doch selbst ein Plan B muss gut durchdacht sein  :Grinnnss!: 

An welcher Uni bist du wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## Kooka

Da hast du natrlich Recht  :Smilie: 

Ich hab bis vor 3 Monaten Biochemie in den USA studiert - mit der Hoffnung danach dort Medizin zu studieren. Ist nicht alles so gelaufen, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Hab deswegen vorlufig erst einmal 2 Urlaubssemester eingelegt und schaue mich jetzt anderweitig um. Unter anderem halt die Trkei  :Smilie: 

Hab den Bewerbungsschluss fr den TMS dieses Jahr leider verpasst  :Frown:  Und noch 1 Jahr warten ist mir zu bld. Aber allzu groe Hoffnung hab ich hierfr gerade auch nicht  :keule:

----------


## Lidan

Ohje... Das klingt nach groer Anstrengung. Hoffen wir mal das beste. 
Und wenn es bei dir dieses Jahr nicht klappen sollte, dann kannst du ja um das 1 jahr zu ueberbruecken ein fsj machen, das du dann ebenfalls anrechnen lassen kannst im adh mancher unis neben dem tms ergebnis.  :Grinnnss!:  So lautet zumindest mein Plan :-P

Viel Erfolg bei allem Kooka!

----------


## Kooka

Danke  :Smilie:  Werde ich auf jeden Fall machen! 
Das einzige was mich ziemlich stutzig macht sind die Doppeljahrgnge, die nchstes Jahr Abitur machen. Da knnte ganz schnell aus 1 berbrckungsjahr eine zustzliche 3-jhrige Ausbildung werden...

Ich wnsche dir auch viel viel Erfolg und Glck fr den TMS! Hoffentlich klappt alles direkt fr das WS 2012/13!  :Smilie:

----------


## Nergiz

Hallo liebe Kollegen..
Ich habe in der Trkei Medizin studiert und mchte wieder zurck nach  Deutschland..
Bin deutsche Staatsangehrige und habe vor 6 Jahren meinen Abi in Deutschland gemacht.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen wie ich und knnte mir behilflich sein wo ich Chancen htte eine Anerkennumg zu bekommen?


Liebe Gre♥️

----------


## Melanie2000

Sehr interessant. Aber die Trkei ist ja bekannt fr die Haartransplantation. Man hrt aber auch, dass die hart umkmpften preise, die Qualitt leiden lsst und gepfuscht wird.

----------


## WackenDoc

Na, wie lange wird es wohl dauern, bis der Werbelinl eingefgt wird?

----------


## jinkxed

> Na, wie lange wird es wohl dauern, bis der Werbelinl eingefgt wird?


und ich dachte immer, es wr traurig genug, dass trkische plastische Chirurgen in der Werbung zwischen trkischen Serien mit Whatsappnr (!!) um ihre Dienstleistungen werben mssen  :Big Grin:  aber nein, medi learn forum, neues tief erreicht  :Big Grin:

----------

